# church bell sound clip



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

hello everyone, im looking for a church bell funeralish sound clip. the ones on dave's site are good but have a crackling noise. imlooking for that low tone bell. any help? thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh well. That's leaves me out...lol. You can always use Goldwave or Audacity, and edit my files to what you're looking for. Try FindSounds - Search the Web for Sounds.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Try this, it has a few church bell sounds, free!

4shared, Online file sharing and storage

Pass: hauntforum

Check the single sounds folder for church bells....


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks everyone, meltdown211 theres a couple of them that will work great. thanks again


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

Halloweiner said:


> Oh well. That's leaves me out...lol. You can always use Goldwave or Audacity, and edit my files to what you're looking for. Try FindSounds - Search the Web for Sounds.


don't worry - we still love you! 
I have too many of your sound clips not to...


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Glad I could help.

Melty


----------

